# How many points to draw a bear tag?



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

So I'm going to start putting in for a bear tag and am just woundering how long of a wait I'm in for. 
I'm not looking for anything special prolly like a Wasatch tag in the spring.


----------



## tkjwonta (Jan 20, 2010)

The problem is that lots of people aren't looking for something special, like a Wasatch tag in the spring. Based on data from this site: http://www.hunterstrailhead.com/ you are looking at 8 points to be guaranteed a tag right now. There are a few tags that can be had for fewer points, but you are still looking at 4-5 points to have a good shot at a tag even for most of the "lesser" units. Based on new info from the state, they are increasing tags in a few areas and even offering premium tags that allow you to hunt both spring and fall, it will be interesting to see how this effects the drawing odds.


----------

